# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  francais ou russe?

## chuff

Je pense au Russe d'

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=chuff]Je pense au Russe d'

----------


## chuff

That would be much appreciated, friend.

----------


## s2c

Moi aussi, je pourrais vous aider pour le fran

----------


## MasterAdmin

You should study Russian first    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anas

I think you should Russian first too, because it's less difficult for an American to study Russian than French (French prononciation sucks for an American). 
Eventhough, I can help you for the French if you want

----------


## Volk

> I think you should Russian first too, because *it's less difficult for an American to study Russian than French* (French prononciation sucks for an American).

 Are you sure that's true of all people? There's the grammar remember. 
What is wrong with learning both if he/she feels like a challenge...

----------


## Anas

Nothing is wrong with that, but the point is that he/she clearly asked: what laguage should I study first? So I just gave him/her my opinion.   ::   
I think the challange idea is original, I would do it if I were her/him   ::

----------


## groovychick

I study both russian and french at university, so I vividly support both! Both languages are really fantastic, so my comment is: ФРАНЦУЗСКИЙ И РУССКИЙ   ::

----------


## Volk

Hmm, if it really doesn't matter and he/she really can't choose then I suppose the best option would be to choose the language that there are the most resources for. For instance it's probably easier to find study materials for French but I don't know for sure.

----------


## Anas

http://www.princeton.edu/russian/SLA101/
This a great ressource for russian learning. 
I think that for english native speakers, the French sound *e* for example is not that easy to pronounce, I don't know if you agree or not

----------


## heitor91

I've heard some things right and some things wrong in here. Let's correct... 
I ain't American and just don't know what it feels like to learn another language -I might be wrong, but think it's hard to an American to speak any language perfectly (don't kill me)-, but if you choose your language by its 'hardness' you certainly will get confused again. As y'all know, I speak Portuguese, a language closely related to French, but all the way the pronunciation is very tough to any Brazilian and many Portuguese, even though the grammars are close and all that stuff. To me, Russian pronunciation is easier than the French. Don't value it by this aspect. 
Someone said it's easier to find stuff about French than to find stuff about Russian on the net. That is NOT true. I've noticed one thing: all the comercial languages (French, Spanish, Italian, English, German), that many people want to learn to commerce, travel or anything else are harder to find on a free website. You always find any CD for sale, or any magazine for sale, but you always have to pay, 'cause everybody wants to learn them (I actually don't mean everybody, you understand). But with Russian it doesn't happen: as it is not so sought by the people on commerce or tourists, there are many free sites about it. Of course there are pay-sites about it, just like there are free sites about French, but I wanted to break that myth.  
And here's a gift to you: http://www.frenchtutorial.com. Don't know if you already know it, but that's the better free-site about French I ever found on the web -and I searched for too long, trust me. Check on it, you'll love it! And study both French and Russian, that's completely possible (I do it!!!). Good luck!

----------


## Kimberloo

I say try both! 
French and Russian have little relation to one another, excusing a few integrated phrases here and there. 
For an anglophone, the pronunciation of Russian seems to be easier than French, although I think francophones (at least in Canada) understand a thick English accent a lot more easily.
Grammatically, sentance structure is easier for an anglophone trying to speak russian, and verbs are harder. The reverse is mostly true for French. 
They're both awesome and you'll have fun learning either way I'm sure!!!!

----------


## Красота-то какая

Of course Russian!!   ::   
What Heitor91 said is true. As a communist at heart   ::  I find it hurting to see how much material people hide to find customers to pay money before they can use it and benefit by it. With Russian it's not that hopeless. I help learners of Russian just from the desire to help since I can help.

----------


## heitor91

> Of course Russian!!    
> What Heitor91 said is true. As a communist at heart   I find it hurting to see how much material people hide to find customers to pay money before they can use it and benefit by it. With Russian it's not that hopeless. I help learners of Russian just from the desire to help since I can help.

 Yes, and you're doing the right thing. Culture is for all, why pay for it? Well, humanity's mysteries...

----------

